# AMD FX 8170 ( Bulldozer )



## Yargan (14. November 2011)

Hi,

ich wusste nicht wo ich sonst fragen sollte, daher nun hier:

Ich habe in dem Testvideo zum AMD Bulldozer in der Heftausgabe dieses Monats auf dem Monitor im Video eine Liste mit AMD FX CPU's gesehen und darunter auch den FX 8170.

Nun wüsste ich gerne ob da schon ein releasedate bekannt ist und evt schon ein Preis...Währung egal.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

TV


----------



## Zocker15xD (14. November 2011)

Du bist hier doch genau richtig 
Ein GENAUES Release-Datum gibt es nicht, die sollen ungefähr im 1. Quartal 2012 kommen.
z.B. hier AMDs Bulldozer-Lineup für 2012: Kommt ein FX-8170P? - cpu, amd, bulldozer 
steht etwas mehr darüber, falls dus nicht schon gelesen hast


----------



## Yargan (14. November 2011)

Vielen Dank,

nein ich hatte den Artikel noch nicht gelesen, da ich zwar die Hefte schon  lange lese aber auf der HP hier neu bin


----------

